# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Viron kuulumisia

## antti

Virossa suurfirma kertoo nettisivuillaan, että Tallinna - Narva -linjalla ainoastaan osuudet Tallinna - Rakvere ja Jõhvi - Narva pystytään ajamaan lumiesteiden takia. Seben voittamaan Tarton katuriin tulee peräti 51 uutta bussia: 28 12 metrin Scaniaa, 13 9,5 m MAZia ja 10 15 m MAZia.   http://www.tartupostimees.ee/?id=348334

----------


## Eppu

> Virossa suurfirma kertoo nettisivuillaan, että Tallinna - Narva -linjalla ainoastaan osuudet Tallinna - Rakvere ja Jõhvi - Narva pystytään ajamaan lumiesteiden takia. Seben voittamaan Tarton katuriin tulee peräti 51 uutta bussia: 28 12 metrin Scaniaa, 13 9,5 m MAZia ja 10 15 m MAZia.


Tjaa... Virossa on varmaankin laki muuttunut sen verran, että teliautokin on nyt sallittu. Onhan tietysti viime vuosina maahan hankittukin useita käytettyjä teliautoja.

----------


## Lasse

> Tjaa... Virossa on varmaankin laki muuttunut sen verran, että teliautokin on nyt sallittu. Onhan tietysti viime vuosina maahan hankittukin useita käytettyjä teliautoja.


Onhan sinne hankittu useita uusiakin 15 metrisiä Bova Magiq:eja Seben Tallinn-Tartu Täistunniekspressiin. Antavat muuten hiton mukavaa kyytiä!
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...29%20Lasse.jpg

----------


## Eki

> ...13 9,5 m MAZia ja 10 15 m MAZia.


Aha, nyt niillä on ilmeisesti sitten EU-hyväksyntä? Kenelleköhän ensimmäiseksi Suomessa..?

----------


## SlaverioT

> Aha, nyt niillä on ilmeisesti sitten EU-hyväksyntä? Kenelleköhän ensimmäiseksi Suomessa..?


Kai MAZ:eilla lienee luvat kunnossa EU:ssa koska esim. Puolasta, Bydgoszczista ainakin löytyy? Ja kyllähän Veli Valko-venäläinen on edustavan auton valmistanut. Eivät Kiinan lohikäärmeet tyylissä pärjää. Hintataso onkin sitten ehkä eri asia. Komponentit kuitenkin samoja kuin muissa Eurooppalaisissa busseissa. 

Minkähänlaisia nuo 15m teli MAZ:it ovat? Uuden 2XX-sarjan telimallia en ole vielä nähnytkään. 9,5 metrinen midi MAZ-206 onkin jo Tartossa. 
http://www.tartupostimees.ee/?id=348337

----------


## TEP70

> Kai MAZ:eilla lienee luvat kunnossa EU:ssa koska esim. Puolasta, Bydgoszczista ainakin löytyy? Ja kyllähän Veli Valko-venäläinen on edustavan auton valmistanut. Eivät Kiinan lohikäärmeet tyylissä pärjää. Hintataso onkin sitten ehkä eri asia. Komponentit kuitenkin samoja kuin muissa Eurooppalaisissa busseissa.


Jos kerran Golden Dragoneita joutuu jo kohta pääkaupunkiseudullakin katselemaan, niin kyllä jonkun liikennöitsijän pitäisi kokeilla tarjota MAZejakin. Periaatteessa olen iloinen jokaisesta eurosta, joka ei päädy Kiinaan, mutta on siinä ja siinä, onko Valko-Venäjä juurikaan parempi vaihtoehto.  :Smile:  No, elättelen toiveita, että valta jonain päivänä vaihtuu Valko-Venäjälläkin ja maa lähentyy europerhettä.

----------


## Kuru

> Jos kerran Golden Dragoneita joutuu jo kohta pääkaupunkiseudullakin katselemaan, niin kyllä jonkun liikennöitsijän pitäisi kokeilla tarjota MAZejakin. .


Eiköhän ne oo ne samat liikennöitsijät jotka ajaa ikaruksilla tai aaltopeltibusseilla

----------


## ipeniemela

Mikä on aaltopeltibussi?

----------


## Kuru

> Mikä on aaltopeltibussi?


Kattele vähän mitä liikkuu kulahtaneissa väreissä ja kattele autojen kylkiä. Ymmärrät sitten.

----------


## Lasse

> Seben voittamaan Tarton katuriin tulee peräti 51 uutta bussia: 28 12 metrin Scaniaa, 13 9,5 m MAZia ja 10 15 m MAZia.   http://www.tartupostimees.ee/?id=348334


Kävin toissa viikolla reissaamassa ympäri eteläistä naapurimaatamme, ja valtaosa näistä uusista busseista löytyy tuolta:
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/?type=s...&search=060211

----------


## Lasse

Viron suurimpiin liikennöitsijöihin kuuluva AS Sebe on kuluvan kesän aikana ottanut käyttöön uuden värityksen. Sangen tyylikkäästä värityksestä on kaksi eri versiota, valkoisella pohjalla kulkevat lilat viivat ja lila nimi koristaa linjaliikenteen autoja, kun taas tilausajo-autot ovat päinvastaisella värityksellä.

----------


## Lasse

Itäisessä Virossa sijaitsevassa Narvassa on kuluvan kesän aikana tapahtunut hieman uudistusta. AS Narva Bussiveod on hankkinut seitsemän uutta MAN:ia. Näistä yksi on mallia Lion's Coach, sekä yksi Lion's Regio.



Kaupungin sisäiseen liikenteeseen on hankittu viisi MAN Lion's City:ä. Tämän myötä kaupunkilinjat ajetaan kokonaan MAN:eilla ja Conectoilla. Osa Conectoista on myös siirretty seutulinjoille korvaamaan vanhaa kalustoa.



Toki yhtiöllä on käytössä vielä vanhaakin kalustoa. Työläisvuorot ajetaan suurimmaksi osaksi vanhoilla ruotsalaisilla nivelillä ja yhdellä Carrus Vegalla.

----------


## Lasse

Uusien MAN:ien toimitus Tallinnaan ilmeisesti alkamassa. Hienoa!
http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/photo/651316/

----------


## kiitokurre

Bussi kuvia Tallinnasta. Mukana myös Tallinna päivänä Tallinna autobussikoondiksen esittäyneistä uusista Man Lion`s City busseista kuvia.
http://kiitokurre.1g.fi/kuvat/Tallinna+13-15.5.2012/
Tallinna autobussikoondiksen virallinen tiedote:
http://www.tak.ee/index.php?article_...ction=article&

----------


## jtm

Vähän myöhässä mut kuitenkin Tallinnassahan on ollut jo hetken aikaa liikenteessä muutama Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE  :Smile:  Mikäs siinä oikein on, että Tallinnassa on ruvettu uudistamaan kalustoa kovasti?  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Nak

> Vähän myöhässä mut kuitenkin Tallinnassahan on ollut jo hetken aikaa liikenteessä muutama Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE  Mikäs siinä oikein on, että Tallinnassa on ruvettu uudistamaan kalustoa kovasti?


Ehkäpä sielläkin alkaa olla painoarvoa kirjainyhdistelmällä EEV  :Wink:  ja onhan viro vaurastunut maa, miksi ajaa muualla loppuunajetuilla lisuilla, kun on varaa muutamiin uusiinkin. Pitkässä juoksussa oma uusi on halvempi, kun paikkailla vanhoja romuja. Sen lisäksi vanhat matalat joita esim suomesta ja ruotsista hylätään, eivät ole vanhalla iällä niin luotettavia kun mitä esim b10m alustalla olevat  :Sad:

----------


## Eppu

> Ehkäpä sielläkin alkaa olla painoarvoa kirjainyhdistelmällä EEV  ja onhan viro vaurastunut maa, miksi ajaa muualla loppuunajetuilla lisuilla, kun on varaa muutamiin uusiinkin. Pitkässä juoksussa oma uusi on halvempi, kun paikkailla vanhoja romuja. Sen lisäksi vanhat matalat joita esim suomesta ja ruotsista hylätään, eivät ole vanhalla iällä niin luotettavia kun mitä esim b10m alustalla olevat


Kyllä, mutta on siellä edelleen käytetyille autoille kysyntää, kun ottaa huomioon että ensi vuonna on Tallinnassa joukkoliikenteellä liikkuminen ilmaista. Liikenteen lisäyksiin tarvitaan tämän takia autoja - myös käytettyjä sellaisia, ja on niitä TAK edelleenkin hankkinut. Viimeksi taloon on tullut muutama OmniCity-nivel sarjasta joka aiemmin liikuskeli Jönköpingissä...

----------


## Lasse

AS Seben Tallinnan ja Tartun välillä liikennöimän Täistunni Ekspressin Bova Magiq:it täyttävät viisi vuotta, ja ovat siten työnsä linjalla tehneet. Tilalle tulee elokuuun aikana kuusi kappaletta 15 metrisiä Scania Irizar i6:a. Osa uusista autoista ovatkin jo saapuneet Tallinnan Scania keskukseen.

Osa Baltiassa operoivan LUX Expressin Lux Express Lounge-busseista täyttävät nekin viisi vuotta, ja menevät myös vaihtoon. Aikaisempien 13,7 metristen Irizar PB bussien tilalle näyttää nyt tulevan täydet 15 metriä pitkiä samanlaisia.

Simple Express avasi kesäkuun alussa uuden Vilna-Berliini linjan. Linjalle tuli upouusia Scania Irizar i6:a 15 metrisinä teliversioina. Vaikka autot eivät lainkaan liikennöi Viron maaperällä, saivat ne kuitenkin virolaiset kilvet.

----------


## Lasse

AS Sebe otti tänään käyttöön kahdeksan uutta Scania Irizar i6 Tallinnan ja Tarton välillä kulkevalle Täistunni Ekspressille. Bussit ovat 15-metrisiä ja niissä on 56 istumapaikkaa. Jokaisella matkustajalla on oma näyttöruutu josta voi valita parinkymmen leffan tai kolmen valtakunnalisen tv-kanavan välillä. Uusien autojen arvo on 3 miljoonaa euroa.

Aiemmin linjaa liikennöineistä Bovista kuusi 2007 mallista on myyty Liettuaan ja kaksi uudempaa jää Sebelle Tallinnan ja Pietarin välisille pikavuoroille.

Aripaev.ee kertoo aiheesta enemmän:
http://www.ap3.ee/article/2012-08-02...rtu_bussidesse

----------


## antti

Virossa on Samat - nimisellä yrityksellä Tallinnan lähiliikenteessä tammikuussa 2013 käyttöönotettuja Irisbusseja peräti 18 kpl     http://fotobus.msk.ru/list.php?did=1433   Kuulin selityksenkin, miten aikaisemmin pienellä firmalla on yht´äkkiä varaa tällaiseen investointiin. Tosiasiassa Viron valtio osti tällaisia autoja 110 kappaletta ja on vuokrannut niitä eri firmoille, Sebelläkin Kohtla-Järvellä on samanlaisia 21 kpl

----------


## LateZ

Veikkanpa, että EU on rahoittanut autohankinnoista melko suuren osan ja niitten ostaminen valtiolle yksityisten sijaan on ollut käytännöllisin tapa hyödyntää hyvä tarjous. Muuten oikein en keksi, miksi valtio omistaisi seutubusseja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Muuten oikein en keksi, miksi valtio omistaisi seutubusseja.


Eikös nämä ole niitä busseja, joilla Virolle maksettiin sen myymiä päästöoikeuksia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikös nämä ole niitä busseja, joilla Virolle maksettiin sen myymiä päästöoikeuksia.


Tuleeko ne siis siksi valtion omistukseen? Koskeekohan sama myös Tallinnaan tulevia CAF-ratikoita?

----------


## Lasse

Yhteensä nämä "kvoodibussid" ovat jakautuneet seuraavasti:

Ida-Virumaa:
AS Sebe 21
Narva Bussiveod 12
HVM Lüganuse 9

Harjumaa:
ATKO-Grupp (Harjumaa Liinid) 40
Samat 18
Tallinna Linnatranspordi 10

Autot linjoineen on suurimmalta osin kilpailutettu, ja ainakin Ida-Virumaan kilpailutulos johti valituksiin.

Lisäksi on tullut/tulossa viisi MAN Lion's City CNG:tä Pärnuun GO Bus:ille, jotka kuuleman mukaan olisivat jatkoa tälle.
http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/903274/

----------


## Karosa

> Lisäksi on tullut/tulossa viisi MAN Lion's City CNG:tä Pärnuun GO Bus:ille, jotka kuuleman mukaan olisivat jatkoa tälle.
> http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/903274/


Sinnehän voisivat mennä HelBinkin mannit kerrankun noita ostavat.  :Laughing:

----------


## Eppu

> Lisäksi on tullut/tulossa viisi MAN Lion's City CNG:tä Pärnuun GO Bus:ille, jotka kuuleman mukaan olisivat jatkoa tälle.
> http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/903274/


Sittenpä onkin ihan kiintoisaa mennä tuonne parin viikon päästä, kun uutta kuvattavaa löytyy paljonkin. Ainakin fotobus:n listan mukaan ex. TKL-Omnicitytkin (4 kpl) olisivat vielä kuvioissa mukana, mutta miten paljon lie syrjäyttänyt vastaavanlaiset Ruotsista uitetut autot näitä, jää nähtäväksi piakkoin.

----------


## Lasse

> Sittenpä onkin ihan kiintoisaa mennä tuonne parin viikon päästä, kun uutta kuvattavaa löytyy paljonkin. Ainakin fotobus:n listan mukaan ex. TKL-Omnicitytkin (4 kpl) olisivat vielä kuvioissa mukana, mutta miten paljon lie syrjäyttänyt vastaavanlaiset Ruotsista uitetut autot näitä, jää nähtäväksi piakkoin.


Kyllä nuo tamperelaiset siellä pitäisi pyöriä, ainakin olivat liikenteessä kun itse kävin siellä huhtikuussa viimeksi. Fotobussin listalta löytyy kaksi Mannea, mutta virolainen kaveri tiesi että syksyyn mennessä olisi yhteensä viisi tulossa.

----------


## Lasse

AS Seben suureen suosioon Tallinnan ja Tarton välillä noussut Täistunni Ekspress-tuote lanseerataan syksyllä myös Tallinna-Narva ja Tallinna-Pärnu reiteille. Tätä varten on ostettu kuusi uutta 15-metristä Scania Irizar i6-bussia. 

LUX Express Estonialle tulee liikenteeseen kolme uutta 15-metristä Scania Irizar i6:tta.

GO Bus:ille tuli kevään aikana kaksi uutta maakaasukäyttöistä MAN:ia paikallisliikenteeseen. Nyt on saapunut viisi vastaavaa Narvaan AS Narva Bussiveodille.

----------


## Eppu

> GO Bus:ille tuli kevään aikana kaksi uutta maakaasukäyttöistä MAN:ia paikallisliikenteeseen.


Viron kuvia heinäkuun loppupuolelta: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2013/hein%C3%A4kuu/Eesti/

Kun Pärnussa pari viikkoa sitten pyörähdin, tarttui kennolle vain 1kpl näitä kaasumanneja, ja tuosta seuraavana päivänä ei näkynyt ainuttakaan ajossa. Mikä lie sitten syynä ettei näillä uusilla autoilla ajeta? Tai sitten vain satuin olemaan paikalla päivinä, jolloin autot enimmäkseen huilaavat. En myöskään saanut kuvattua kaipaamani ex. TKL #423:a josta vielä kuva ois puuttunut. Varikon pihassakaan ei näkynyt, joten oiskohan ollut pajan puolella...

----------


## Lasse

> Viron kuvia heinäkuun loppupuolelta: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2013/hein%C3%A4kuu/Eesti/
> 
> Kun Pärnussa pari viikkoa sitten pyörähdin, tarttui kennolle vain 1kpl näitä kaasumanneja, ja tuosta seuraavana päivänä ei näkynyt ainuttakaan ajossa. Mikä lie sitten syynä ettei näillä uusilla autoilla ajeta?


Sen kun tietäisi. Kävin itse tuolla eilen, mutta ei näkynyt kumpaakaan liikenteessä  :Sad:

----------


## Lasse

Tallinnaan tulee jälleen uusia MAN:eja. Tällä kertaa 40, joista puolen 12-metrisiä ja puolet niveliä. Uutta on, että autoissa on aivan uusi Talllinna Linnatranspordin väritys. Autot on esitelty kansalle ja kuvia tarjoaa Arileht:
http://arileht.delfi.ee/news/uudised...asJ8FCsgg3Jn8M

----------


## jtm

> Tallinnaan tulee jälleen uusia MAN:eja. Tällä kertaa 40, joista puolen 12-metrisiä ja puolet niveliä. Uutta on, että autoissa on aivan uusi Talllinna Linnatranspordin väritys. Autot on esitelty kansalle ja kuvia tarjoaa Arileht:
> http://arileht.delfi.ee/news/uudised...asJ8FCsgg3Jn8M


Perjantaina 27.12 käydessäni Tallinnassa koematkustin kyseisiä MAN-niveliä ja oikein oivan näköisiä vehkeitä. Vähän jotenkin pisti silmään väritys Tallinnassa mutta eiköhän tuohonkin totu pikkuhiljaa. Kovasti näköjään rupee Tallinnassakin poistuun asiallinen vanhempi kalusto yms...  :Icon Frown:

----------


## kiitokurre

Virossa testataan Solbus Solcity SM12 CNG kaasubussia http://e24.postimees.ee/2732006/reol...usi-gaasibusse
Lisää kuvia tuosta testi bussista http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/668084/#n779658

----------


## Karosa

> Virossa testataan Solbus Solcity SM12 CNG kaasubussia


Harvinaisen ruma kapistus, muistuttaa minusta lähinnä "feikki-Solarista". Ajattelen negatiivisesti ja sanon että toivottavasti noita ei nähdä Suomessa.

----------


## Nak

Minun mielestä se on ihan hyvännäköinen. Ei ainakaan pahempi, kuin esim Vdl  :Very Happy:  Tosin tuo suksiboksi on aika tökerö. 
Jotain tuossa uutisessa Suomesta puhutaan, mutta ei suoraan sanota nähdäänkö näitä täällä.

----------


## Karosa

> Jotain tuossa uutisessa Suomesta puhutaan, mutta ei suoraan sanota nähdäänkö näitä täällä.


Kyllähän VDL on jo paljon hienompi tuohon nähden.

Tuo firma siis aloittaa noiden myynnin täällä ja Puolassa, eriasia on että ostaako noita kukaan.  :Wink:

----------


## Lasse

Tallinnalainen MRP Linnaliinid on hankkinut 7 uutta MAN Lion's City G CNG bussia linjalle 13. Kyseessä on varsinainen tasonnosto, sillä linjaa on tähän asti ajettu varsin kulahtaneella tuontikalustolla. Linja liikennöi Selin ja Vaike-Õismäen välillä.

----------


## Eppu

Pärnussa vaihtuu 1.7. paikallisliikenteen liikennöitsijä. Uusi tuottaja on Sebe, joka on hankkinut liikennettä varten mm. tällaisia uuden sukupolven M-B Connectoja.

Myös muuta tapahtuu ko. kaupungissa. Ensi vuonna valmistuu Bussijaaman (l-as) remontti ja ainakin kuvan perusteella aseman alue ainakin siistiytyy ja tulee viihtyisämmäksi.

----------


## kiitokurre

Go Bus aloittanut Tallinna-Tarto välisen liikenteen 15 vuorolla molempiin suuntiin.

http://kasulik.delfi.ee/news/uudised...ma?id=79998966

----------


## markus1979

Mielenkiintoinen uutuus kyllä. Lähdöt siis vartin ennen täystuntia. 

Katsoin tämän illan lähtöjä, näihin Go Bussin jäljellä oleviin 2 vuoroon oli myyty yhteensä 2 penkkiä, Lux Expressin kolme lähtöä olivat kaikki noin puolitäysiä. Hintapyynnössä suurta eroa ei ole, joten tuossa varmaan usein matkustava päätyy aina Luxiin, heiltä kun saa kuumien juomien lisäksi 15-40% alennusta pidemmän päälle (kanta-asiakasalennus).

----------


## kiitokurre

Ilmaisbussit myös Viron kaukoliikenteeseen.
Ilmaisia tulevat olemaan valtion tukemat maakuntien lähilinjat ja tarpeellisesti katsotut, mutta epäsuositut kaukolinjat, joiden palvelusopimukset kilpailutetaan muutamiksi vuosiksi eteenpäin.  Kaukolinjoista useimmat ovat poikittaisyhteyksiä, joilla on runsaasti pysäkkejä reitillään. Ilmainen matkustusoikeus tulee voimaan 1. heinäkuuta 2018.

http://estofennia.eu/ilmaisbussit-viro-suomalaisille/

----------

